# New auto shotgun



## huntndeer (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm looking for a new auto loader shot gun 12ga  can't decide between the browning 12ga silver hunter or the benelli montifeltro 12ga I was leaning toward the benelli but after shoting my friends light twelve and looking at bps the magazine seems to hard to load the shell stop makes it hard to push shells past it into the mag.  Did some research on the net it seems like a common problem.  They say after the gun gets some wear on it it losens up.  Anybody got any benelli's with any imput I would like to hear it


----------



## au7126 (Aug 7, 2011)

The only thing better than having a Benelli is having two. I am looking for #3 in 20 gauge to add to the 12's I have.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm partial to Benilli's, BUT buy whatever gun fits you the best.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 7, 2011)

You may be in luck, bps has a $999 montefeltro with STD and youth stocks. I've got a real liking for this gun. It feels sweet when shouldering and swinging, but is just a little out of my $$$ range. Nice gun though! Never touched the browning.



au7126 said:


> The only thing better than having a Benelli is having two. I am looking for #3 in 20 gauge to add to the 12's I have.


----------



## GMORE (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a benelli montefeltro 12 gauge and have no problems loading shells.  Mine is an older super 90 H&K montefeltro that I bought new at least 14 or 15 years ago, but the model is the same.  Never a problem with the gun.  Swings great and fires FAST.  I don't think you can buy a better auto.  Very dependable with few moving parts.  Easy to breakdown and clean. Dove, pheasant, grouse, huns, and it just keeps going.  Great gun!


----------



## huntndeer (Aug 8, 2011)

well I went a completely different direction when i got to my friends gun store today he had no brownings in stock and I almost bought a benelli, but then I looked at a franchi I-12 it still has the inertia driven system based on the benelli design seems to be a good solid gun.  plus the dealer was selling them $100 off and a $100  dollar mail in rebate.  final price was 649.00 after discount and rebate.  I couldn't turn it down   I now own a franchi I-12 gonna try it out on the dove field this season.


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Aug 30, 2011)

huntndeer said:


> well I went a completely different direction when i got to my friends gun store today he had no brownings in stock and I almost bought a benelli, but then I looked at a franchi I-12 it still has the inertia driven system based on the benelli design seems to be a good solid gun.  plus the dealer was selling them $100 off and a $100  dollar mail in rebate.  final price was 649.00 after discount and rebate.  I couldn't turn it down   I now own a franchi I-12 gonna try it out on the dove field this season.



I think you'll be happy.I've had a Super Black Eagle and bought a Franchi I-12 for an extra.Well,the I-12 ended up being my main shooter shortly thereafter.I love  mine.The sbe2 is nice too though.


----------

